# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Anketa - diplomski - proizvodi za djecu do 12 mjeseci

## daddycool

ako imate par minuta i želite pomoći pri izradi diplomskog, ispunite anketu

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1UsQ...lncik/viewform

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

Ja ispunila, ali nešto mi fali u toj anketi za one koji niti kupuju dječju hranu, ni čajeve ni kozmetiku kao ja  :Grin: . Onda možda bolje da nisam ni ispunila kad ništa ne utječe na moj odabir  :Smile: .
Dakle fali pitanje - kupujete li uopće, pa ako ne, hvala i doviđenja.

----------

